# Just ordered a KFire for my wife for Christmas...



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all!

I just ordered a Kindle Fire for my wife for Christmas...should arrive on Tuesday. I wanted to check with the knowledgeable community here to see if there is anything I / she should know for when she opens it. Any tips, tricks, info? Any awesome, must-have apps? We both have Kindle 3s already, but I'm thinking this will be more of a small tablet / entertainent machine for her. We have a Netflix and Hulu+ subscription and the Amazon Prime video should be fun too! If there's anything else to know, I'd love to hear it 

Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey BW,

Congratulations! I am sure your wife will be thrilled. I ordered a Fire for my son...I am looking forward to seeing his face on Christmas morning. He sure likes *my* Fire.

We have an entire board on Fire talk so I am going to move this thread there. I am sure lots of people will jump in with suggestions. Make sure to check out the Free App of the Day.

L


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Hey BW,
> 
> Congratulations! I am sure your wife will be thrilled. I ordered a Fire for my son...I am looking forward to seeing his face on Christmas morning. He sure likes *my* Fire.
> 
> ...


Hey Leslie,

Thanks! I haven't been on much lately...didn't realize the Fire had a special section. Thanks for the move!

B


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Well. Be sure to check the app store every day. They have a paid app that they make free for the day. Mostly it's games but I got the $15 Documents to Go app for free (it allows us to edit excel/word/ppt) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I received mine as a gift.   My hubbie didn't mark it as a gift so I needed to de-register it and register it to my account.    It was very simple and I was up and running very quickly.    

There are quite a few apps that are free along with the free app of the day to watch for. For me the Must Have Apps to start with were weather related. 

If there is a mag she loves, you could look at a K-Fire subscription.  

I found the Fire awkward to hold without a cover so that is a must have for me.   The Coyl Cushion to hold it was another must have for me.

A Kindle or Amazon gift card along with the Fire s always a thoughtful touch.


----------

